# 1988 JD 318 starter solenoid



## RWeb (Oct 1, 2009)

1988 318 with non-bendix starter (regular starter, I guess, with the solenoid attached to the side of it). Anyway, wouldn't start - just click. I replaced ignition switch and got a new starter improvement kit and neither helped. Question: I jumped it from the from the + on the battery to the starter and it turned and cranked up. 

Does this mean the starter is okay but the solenoid is bad? Can you replace just the solenoid? Can they be rebuilt? 

And lastly, do I just undo the two bolts on the back of the solenoid to get it out? Sorry, but I've never taken one apart before and don't want to unnecessarily screw anything up.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

